# Erfahrung mit POC Spine VPD 2.0 Safety Jacket



## nullstein (2. August 2012)

Hi wer hat das o.g. Jacket und kann was dazu sagen?Atmungsaktiv,Schutz,bequem,baut das Jacket dick auf,Kompatibilität mit einem Leatt etc?
Mein IXS Evo Battle sieht mir zu sehr nach Ritter aus und ich vertraue bereits bei den Knieschonern auf das Prinzip der Dilatanz.Daher reizt mich das POC.


----------



## nullstein (5. August 2012)

Hat keiner das Jacket?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agile (6. August 2012)

Bei dem Preis von über 300 Euro eher nicht.
MMn ist POC zu überteuert.

Muss es genau diese sein?
Günstigere Alternative wären 

661 Preasure EVo suit 
http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_66...&product=f483b695-0005-4612-a079-4160c5f882c4
Troylee Designs  UPL 7855
https://www.troyleedesigns.com/product.php?cat=104&id=18400


----------



## nullstein (6. August 2012)

Aha...300 für ein Safety Jacket sind also zu viel,aber ein Bike für über 2000 nicht.Hmmm...
661 und TLD sind keine Alternative.


----------



## Agile (6. August 2012)

300 Piepn sind mir definitiv zuviel.
Vor allem wenn andere Hersteller den gleichen Schutz für weniger Geld bieten können.
Kauf sie dir einfach und mach hier im Forum den ersten Bericht mit Bildern !


----------



## Schnitte (7. August 2012)

eine Freundin von mir fährt die Jacke.
Sie selber ist sehr begeistert von dem Jacket.
Atmungsaktivität wird wohl ähnlich mies sein wie bei den IXS Jackets, aber die Jack soll wohl ziemlich optimal sitzen und auch sehr angenehm zu tragen sein.
Zudem können ja noch die passenden Ellenbogenschützer dran montiert werden, so dass man ein Langarmsafetyjacket hat.

An den Schultern trägt die Jacke ein wenig auf, aber mMn nicht so extrem wie die von IXS 

Zwecks Neckbrace kann ich leider nichts sagen, denke da könnte man sich mit POC mal in Verbindung setzen. Der Deutschland/Österreich Vertrieb reagiert immer recht fix auf Anfragen (eigene Erfahrung)

Kurz gesagt, die Jacke ist rund herum gut gelungen und steht definitiv als Nachfolger für meine Jacke auf dem Programm.


----------



## nullstein (7. August 2012)

Vielen Dank Schnitte.Aber wie sieht es im Crashfall aus?Reisst da der Stoff?Bei meinem IXS hab ich dann halt ein paar Schrammen auf den Hartschalen.

EDIT: das 2.0 hat doch integrierte Ellbogenschützer.


----------



## Schnitte (7. August 2012)

ah ok, hatte noch an ein anderes Modell gedacht 

würde aber denken, dass der Stoff reißen wird, sofern du kein trikot drüber hast...
Habe von 661 auch so ne Art Protektorenhemd fürs Enduro fahren...bin einige Male schon gestürzt, konnte bisher aber noch eine Risse im Stoff feststellen. Kommt aber sicher darauf an wo du dich lang machst...Braunlage auf den Wurzeln wird sicher nichts passieren, in B-Mais aufn DH wirde das wohl anders aussehen.

Wie es mit Stürzen genau aussieht, kann ich auch nicht sagen. Bisher hat die Person, die dieses Ding trägt, sowas vermieden =)


----------



## Schnitte (7. August 2012)

schau mal hier, vielleicht hilft dir der Thread ja auch weiter.
Auch wenn es von 2010 ist, aber denke mal das Tragekomfort etc. ändert sich ja nicht 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=454072&highlight=POC+Spine+VPD+2.0+Safety+Jacket


----------



## nullstein (8. August 2012)

So Jacket ist bestellt.Ich werde berichten.


----------



## machero (8. August 2012)

bestell dir auch noch ein original POC baumwoll-shirt. 
gibts im SSV schon ab 40,- euro .

...oder 100% polyester für ab 50,- euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nullstein (8. August 2012)

Und wat willste mir jetzt damit sagen?Das dir POC zu teuer ist?Ist ne schöne Geschichte.Danke.


----------



## machero (8. August 2012)

wollte dir nur helfen


----------



## nullstein (8. August 2012)

Weiß ich zu schätzen.


----------



## marg (8. August 2012)

Bin auch am überlegen ob ich mir die Jacke zulegen soll, gibs im Moment für 289 bei Amazon. Dann sag mal direkt Bescheid wenn die Jacke angekommen ist!


----------



## nullstein (9. August 2012)

Ich hab sie noch etwas günstiger bekommen 
Ich werde Bilder machen und versuchen einen kleinen Bericht zu posten.


----------



## nullstein (10. August 2012)

So das Jacket ist grad angekommen.
Der Stoff ist sehr dünn und trägt sich angenehm auf der Haut.Die Schulterprotektoren sitzen dort,wo sie sein sollen und wirken sehr robust.Leider gelingt es mit etwas Rütteln die Schulterprotektoren etwas zu verschieben.Aber das ist bei meinem IXS Evo ebenfalls so.Bei den Ellbogenprotektoren hat POC m.M. nach nicht zu Ende gedacht.Die Straps am Unterarm sind nicht elastisch und tragen sich dementsprechend nicht so angenehm.
Die Brustplatte aus VPD trägt sich super angenehm und ist sehr groß.Kein Vergleich zu einem Hartschalenprotektor.
Der Rückenprotektor wirkt etwas kurz.Hört bei mir (Jacke in M bei 184cm) kurz über dem Steißbein auf.Der Protektor meines IXS ist deutlich länger.Das größte Ärgernis ist jedoch,dass der Rückenprotektor innerhalb der Jacke nach oben und unten rutscht.Eine Naht am oberen Ende,wie man sie bereits im Internet bei einigen "Bastlern" sieht,würde hier für Abhilfe sorgen.
Allgemein wirkt die Jacke sehr hochwertig,aber an einigen Stellen nicht zu Ende gedacht.Für eine UVP von 350 ein No-Go.
Ob ich die Jacke weiß ich noch nicht.Hätte ich 350 Taler bezahlt,wär sie jetzt schon wieder bei der Post.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marg (11. August 2012)

Ich glaub dann lass ich das auch mal sein, 289â¬ sind ja auch ne Stange Geld


----------



## Agile (12. August 2012)

nullstein schrieb:


> So das Jacket ist grad angekommen.
> Der Stoff ist sehr dÃ¼nn und trÃ¤gt sich angenehm auf der Haut.Die Schulterprotektoren sitzen dort,wo sie sein sollen und wirken sehr robust.Leider gelingt es mit etwas RÃ¼tteln die Schulterprotektoren etwas zu verschieben.Aber das ist bei meinem IXS Evo ebenfalls so.Bei den Ellbogenprotektoren hat POC m.M. nach nicht zu Ende gedacht.Die Straps am Unterarm sind nicht elastisch und tragen sich dementsprechend nicht so angenehm.
> Die Brustplatte aus VPD trÃ¤gt sich super angenehm und ist sehr groÃ.Kein Vergleich zu einem Hartschalenprotektor.
> Der RÃ¼ckenprotektor wirkt etwas kurz.HÃ¶rt bei mir (Jacke in M bei 184cm) kurz Ã¼ber dem SteiÃbein auf.Der Protektor meines IXS ist deutlich lÃ¤nger.Das grÃ¶Ãte Ãrgernis ist jedoch,dass der RÃ¼ckenprotektor innerhalb der Jacke nach oben und unten rutscht.Eine Naht am oberen Ende,wie man sie bereits im Internet bei einigen "Bastlern" sieht,wÃ¼rde hier fÃ¼r Abhilfe sorgen.
> ...



Das sagte ich von Anfang an,dass POC fÃ¼r die QualitÃ¤t die sie liefert,zu Ã¼berteuert ist. Aba wolltest ja nicht drauf hÃ¶ren.
HÃ¤ttest die Troylee genommen,dann wÃ¼rdest 150 Euro mehr in der Tasche und dafÃ¼r eine Top Safety Jacke haben.


----------



## nullstein (12. August 2012)

Boah...geh mir doch nicht auf den Keks mit deinen Sprüchen.Wieviel Geld ich in der Tasche hab,solltest du mir überlassen!


----------



## Agile (12. August 2012)

nullstein schrieb:


> Boah...geh mir doch nicht auf den Keks mit deinen Sprüchen.Wieviel Geld ich in der Tasche hab,solltest du mir überlassen!




Hat nix mit Geld sondern mit Köpchen zu tun


----------



## nullstein (12. August 2012)

Hat Evil einen Zweitaccount?


----------



## Fhal (12. August 2012)

Vielleicht hättest du dein Zwei-Satz-Statement "Lohnt nicht für das Geld" mit mehr Details füllen können, vermutlich wäre er dann wesentlich zufriedener mit deinem Ratschlag gewesen. 

Ich hab auch eine zeitlang überlegt mein sperriges Jacket durch eine von POC zu ersetzen. Nach dem Thread sieht die Welt wieder ein bisschen anders aus, die Kritikpunkte scheinen ja Hand und Fuß zu haben.


----------



## nullstein (12. August 2012)

Das Jacket trägt sich klasse und der Rückenprotektor wirkt sehr gut (ganz im Gegenteil zu dem TLD Spielzeug). Aber das der Protektor hinten hoch und runter rutschen kann,nervt mich schon sehr.Eine Naht am Rücken oberhalb des POC Logos und alles wäre gut.Und die kurzen Rückenprotektoren scheinen ja aktuell irgendwie im Trend zu liegen
Ich habe mir jetzt eine Leatt Adventure Weste bestellt und hoffe mit dieser glücklich zu werden. Da brauch ich mir wenigstens keinen Kopf um die Kompatibilität mit einem Brace zu machen.


----------



## supermanlovers (23. März 2013)

Hat jemand schon die neue Spine DH Jacket?
http://www.pocsports.com/en/product/1520/spine-vpd-2-0-dh-jacket

Der Rückenprotektor schein jetzt ausreichend lang zu sein.

Ich werde sie mir am Montag bei BMO bestellen.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (23. März 2013)

Habe ich schon gesehen, aber der Preis ist mir n bissel zu heavy. Ma gucken ob zum Sommer noch iwo Geld auftaucht..


----------



## supermanlovers (26. März 2013)

Die Jacke kam heute an.

Vergleichen kann ich sie mit dem 661 Evo Pressure Suit, der Leatt 3DF und der POC VPD Tee Jacke.

Der Rückenprotektor ist schon mal länger als bei der alten POC und der Leatt 3DF Jacke. Unter Umständen kann dieser um 3-4cm in der höher verrutschen. Wenn der Hüftgurt  fest verschlossen ist und von oben noch das Neck Brace drückt, sollte der Protektor aber an Ort und Stelle bleiben.

Auch der Brustpanzer ist deutlich besser. Er schmiegt sich gut der Brust an ohne zu stören.  Beim 3DF sitz er dagegen  etwas zu tief und hat sich nicht im geringsten an die Brust angepasst. Die 661 Jacke hatte nicht mal einen Brustschutz.

Für mich ist ein guter Schulterschutz das K.O. Kriterium. Die Protektoren an der 661 und Leatt Jacke waren mir deutlich zu klein, bzw. boten keinerlei Schutz von vorne. Am besten scheidet hier die alte POC Tee ab. Aber auch die neue POC Jacke macht da einen ganz guten Eindruck. Die Schulter wird gut umschlossen ohne die Bewegung einzuschränken.

Zusammenfassend kann sagen das die neue POC VPD 2.0 DH die beste Protektorjacke ist die ich bisher getragen habe.  Der erste Praxistest findet dann Anfang April In Südtirol statt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (31. März 2013)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Die Jacke kam heute an.
> 
> Vergleichen kann ich sie mit dem 661 Evo Pressure Suit, der Leatt 3DF und der POC VPD Tee Jacke.
> 
> ...



Danke für das Review!
Werde mir das Teil auch zulegen.
Welche Größe hast du gewählt bei deiner Größe und Körperstatur ??


----------



## supermanlovers (1. April 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Danke für das Review!
> Werde mir das Teil auch zulegen.
> Welche Größe hast du gewählt bei deiner Größe und Körperstatur ??



Stimmt, habe ich ganz vergessen.
Ich habe bei trainierten 70kg und 1,80m M genommen.
Passt soweit recht gut. Sie könnte für mich taillierter sein.
Mit Hüftgurt ist das aber kein Problem.


----------



## Igetyou (1. April 2013)

Was würdest du mir bei 178 und eher kräftig gebaut (80kg) empfehlen?
L oder M?
Thanks


----------



## supermanlovers (1. April 2013)

Igetyou schrieb:


> Was würdest du mir bei 178 und eher kräftig gebaut (80kg) empfehlen?
> L oder M?
> Thanks



Kommt natürlich an wie die 80kg verteilt sind 
Ich hatte die Jacke gerade nochmal an.
An den Schultern und Brust ist durchaus noch etwas Luft.
Und am Bauch passt auch noch einiges rein.

Wenn du also sehr muskulös bzw. V-Förmig gebaut bist wird es sehr eng . Wenn sie die 80kg aber gut verteilen könnte es noch gehen.


----------



## Igetyou (1. April 2013)

Cool danke für deine Info!!
Ich werde mal M bestellen!


----------



## Hameln2bike (4. April 2013)

Hallo, habe meine in der bucht - USA fÃ¼r ca. 185 â¬ einschliesslich Zoll bekommen. Vielleicht so als Idee. Lieferzeit war ca. 14 Tage


----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (4. April 2013)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Kommt natürlich an wie die 80kg verteilt sind
> Ich hatte die Jacke gerade nochmal an.
> An den Schultern und Brust ist durchaus noch etwas Luft.
> Und am Bauch passt auch noch einiges rein.
> ...



Ich bin bei 84kg auf 175cm und habe das V-Problem! ;-)

Dianese Racing Jacket habe ich bis jetzt gehabt und das war eine ! XL ! und nun hatte ich die Alpinestars Bionic (heißt die so?) in ner XL an und die war an den Oberarmen zu eng... Ich habe die Vermutung, dass das bei der POC auch so wird... Bin extrem genervt, dass es keine ordentliche Safety Jacket für "Kraftsportler" gibt, welche dann auch noch mit´m Leatt passt.

Wenn wer einen guten Tip hat, bin ich ganz Ohr.


----------



## supermanlovers (4. April 2013)

Ich bin zwar noch nicht so massig wie du. Aber mein Bizeps taugt schon ganz gut. M passt wie gesagt prima und das Material ist sehr dehnbar. Problematisch konnte da eher dein wahrscheinlich breites Kreuz sein. Bestell dir halt einfach mal die größte. Da hilft nur testen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## race.facen (5. April 2013)

Mr.NiceGuy schrieb:


> Ich bin bei 84kg auf 175cm und habe das V-Problem! ;-)
> 
> Dianese Racing Jacket habe ich bis jetzt gehabt und das war eine ! XL ! und nun hatte ich die Alpinestars Bionic (heißt die so?) in ner XL an und die war an den Oberarmen zu eng... Ich habe die Vermutung, dass das bei der POC auch so wird... Bin extrem genervt, dass es keine ordentliche Safety Jacket für "Kraftsportler" gibt, welche dann auch noch mit´m Leatt passt.
> 
> Wenn wer einen guten Tip hat, bin ich ganz Ohr.





Habe auch ein wenig Probleme mit der Passform diverser Jacken und muss mir für diese Saison eine zulegen.

Werde mal die neue ixs cleaver jacket probieren, sobald mein Händler diese hat. Vorteil soll bei dieser sein, dass sie vielseitig einstellbar ist und sehr gut mit den Leatt Brace's kombinierbar ist.

Werde dann berichten ob diese für oben genannte "Körperbauprobleme" was taugt.


PS.: Welche Leatt Brace ist vom Preis-/ Leistungsverhältnis zu empfehlen, DBX Ride oder DBX Comp ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.NiceGuy (8. April 2013)

race.facen schrieb:


> Habe auch ein wenig Probleme mit der Passform diverser Jacken und muss mir für diese Saison eine zulegen.
> 
> Werde mal die neue ixs cleaver jacket probieren, sobald mein Händler diese hat. Vorteil soll bei dieser sein, dass sie vielseitig einstellbar ist und sehr gut mit den Leatt Brace's kombinierbar ist.
> 
> ...



Ich bin auf den Bericht gespannt... ;-)

Oder ich muss aufhören zu trainieren und dann passt mir alles aber beim Stürzen zerbrech ich dann... ;-)

Ich hab den DBX Comp 4 und der ist  extrem vielseitig einstellbar! Kann ich nur empfehlen und der Preis steht bei mir bei der Sicherheit nicht unbedingt an erster Stelle... Nach dem schweren Sturz Ende letzter Saison werde ich auch nie mehr ohne Leatt fahren...


----------



## sick.boy (16. April 2013)

momentan bei Amazon recht günstig zu beziehen: 

http://www.amazon.de/POC-R%C3%BCckenprotektor-Weste-Spine-20332/dp/B00A9ERL1S/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1366118184&sr=8-10&keywords=poc+dh


----------



## sick.boy (17. April 2013)

Hab mein DH Jacket heute bekommen. 

Ich habe bei 172cm und 70Kg Größe Small genommen, passt perfekt! 

Der Rückenprotektor kann immer noch nach oben und unten rutschen, ich werde bei Gelegenheit an der Oberkante noch eine Naht ziehen, damit er schön fixiert ist.

Fahrbericht folgt...


----------



## Loki1987 (18. April 2013)

Kann mal jemand was zur Hitzeentwicklung in dem Teil sagen?
Hab bisher ne alte Dainese Jacket, aber die ist zu sperrig und warm.
Ich vermute aber, dass die POC nur im Comfort-Bereich gegenüber der Dainese punkten kann. Lieg ich da richtig?


----------



## supermanlovers (18. April 2013)

Loki1987 schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand was zur Hitzeentwicklung in dem Teil sagen?



Ich konnte sie bis jetzt nur bei ca 18°C im Schatten und vielleicht 22°C in 
der Sonne in Bozen testen.
Probleme mit Hitzestau hatte ich überhaupt nicht. Das Mesh ist wirklich sehr
dünn und luftig. Unter dem Brust- und Rückenpanzer sammelt sich natürlich der Schweiß aber unangenehm warm wurde es nie.

Daher bin ich recht zuversichtlich das es auch im Hochsommer aushaltbar ist.
Sonst halt schneller fahren - Fahrtwind kühlt


----------



## Axaking (3. Mai 2013)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon die neue Spine DH Jacket?
> http://www.pocsports.com/en/product/1520/spine-vpd-2-0-dh-jacket
> 
> Der Rückenprotektor schein jetzt ausreichend lang zu sein.
> ...




Hi,

wie muss ich das jetzt verstehen?
Gibt's ne alte und eine neue Version der DH Jacke?

Bei Amaz.... auf den Fotos zb. ist die Jacke im Bereich vom Rückenprotektor Schwarz, bei anderen ist der Bereich von der Farbe eher Grün!
Erkenne ich so vllt. das neue und alt Modell?

gruß andre..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sick.boy (3. Mai 2013)

Die "alte" ist die Spine und die "neue" ist die "Spine DH". 

Die DH hat zusätzlich Hartplastikschalen an den Ellenbogen, sonst sind mir keine Änderungen bekannt. Wenn jemand mehr weiß, bitte hier posten!! 

Das Grün, welches durchscheint ist der VPD Rückenprotektor im Inneren der Jacke


----------



## Tribal84 (3. Mai 2013)

ich frage mich im moment eher 
die neue ortema oder die poc


----------



## Axaking (3. Mai 2013)

Danke sick.boy, werde dann gleich noch bei Amaz... bestellen!

So habe ich das teil bis Morgen früh da 

Bury Me In Smoke... ;-)


----------



## supermanlovers (3. Mai 2013)

sick.boy schrieb:


> Die "alte" ist die Spine und die "neue" ist die "Spine DH".
> 
> Die DH hat zusätzlich Hartplastikschalen an den Ellenbogen, sonst sind mir keine Änderungen bekannt. Wenn jemand mehr weiß, bitte hier posten!!



Der Rückenprotektor ist glaube ich auch länger. Zumindest wurde das doch bei der alten bemängelt.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## sick.boy (3. Mai 2013)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Der Rückenprotektor ist glaube ich auch länger. Zumindest wurde das doch bei der alten bemängelt.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100 mit Tapatalk 2



Da fehlt mir die direkt Vergleichsmöglichkeit, leider...


----------



## sick.boy (3. Mai 2013)

Axaking schrieb:


> Danke sick.boy, werde dann gleich noch bei Amaz... bestellen!
> 
> So habe ich das teil bis Morgen früh da
> 
> Bury Me In Smoke... ;-)



Wirst es nicht bereuen, ist ein wirklich geiles Teil !!!


----------



## Igetyou (3. Mai 2013)

Änderungen sind der längere Rückenprotektor und die Hartplastik-Ellenbogenschützer.


----------



## sick.boy (28. Mai 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7977ZQI-6as"]Leatt Brace DBX Comp 2013 combined with POC VDP 2.0 armor. - YouTube[/nomedia]

Hat jemand selbst schon Erfahrungen mit der Spine Jacket und 'nem Leatt Brace machen können?


----------



## supermanlovers (28. Mai 2013)

sick.boy schrieb:


> Hat jemand selbst schon Erfahrungen mit der Spine Jacket und 'nem Leatt Brace machen können?



Passt bei mir einwandfrei. Der Brustprotektor ist ja auch recht flach.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One


----------



## sick.boy (28. Mai 2013)

Welches Leatt Brace fährst Du und gibt es Probleme mit dem Rückenprotektor?

Der Rückenprotektor ist ja nicht der flachste und kann auch ggf. nach oben/unten rutschen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (28. Mai 2013)

sick.boy schrieb:


> Welches Leatt Brace fährst Du und gibt es Probleme mit dem Rückenprotektor?
> 
> Der Rückenprotektor ist ja nicht der flachste und kann auch ggf. nach oben/unten rutschen..



Ich fahre einen GPX. Das Leatt steck ich unter den Ruckenprotektor. Passt super und ich kann auf die Gurte verzichten. Über den Protektor wird in der Tat kaum möglich sein. Dafür ist er einfach zu dick.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One


----------



## Beee (15. Juli 2013)

Ich habe das neue Spine Downhill Jacket seit 2 Monaten. Passt super, ist nicht so beengend wie die harten Protektoren, allerdings gehen mir jetzt schon einige Nähte auf, werd reklamieren, ziemlich lästig, weil ich sie jedes Wochenende in Gebrauch habe und so eine Reklamation kann dauern...


----------



## ruedigold (21. Juli 2013)

Bruegelmann verkauft sie zu knapp 260,- incl. Versand. Plus 5 EUR Bewerungsgutschein.... scheint im Moment der günstigste zu sein?

Sollte bei 181 und stattlichen Rundungen an der falschen Stelle  wohl L nehmen?


----------



## ofi (20. August 2013)

Hab eine neue Weste in S/XS im Bikemarkt abzugeben.


----------



## Gonzo0815 (9. Oktober 2013)

Grüß Euch!

Möchte das Thema nochmal aufwärmen.

Wie sieht es mit der Schutzwirkung der Jacke aus? Ich trau dem VPD Zeug irgendwie nciht so ganz. Hat schon jemand einen Crash gehabt mit der Jacke und kann dazu was sagen?
Der Ellbogenschutz würde mich auch noch interessieren, da dieser mein K.O Kriterium ist. Der muss unbedingt gut sitzen und wirklich großflächig schützen.

Danke


----------



## Carcass (8. November 2013)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon die neue Spine DH Jacket?
> http://www.pocsports.com/en/product/1520/spine-vpd-2-0-dh-jacket
> 
> Der Rückenprotektor schein jetzt ausreichend lang zu sein.
> ...



Hast du die besagte Jacke nun? Wenn ja bitte berichten!


----------



## supermanlovers (8. November 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Hast du die besagte Jacke nun? Wenn ja bitte berichten!



Ich habe schon mehrfach von der Jacke berichtet
Was willst du den darüber hinaus noch wissen?
Einen wirklich harten Einschlag hatte ich zum Glück noch nicht.


----------



## Carcass (8. November 2013)

Hast mal ein Bild von dir wie das aussieht wenn du dein Leatt trägst?


----------



## supermanlovers (8. November 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Hast mal ein Bild von dir wie das aussieht wenn du dein Leatt trägst?



Leider nein.
Ich trage das Leatt mit der Finne unter dem Rückenprotektor. Es sitzt so wirklich gut das ich die Haltegummies gar nicht brauche.
Vorne habe ich aber nur 2 der drei Brustplatten drin.

Mein Schwager trägt sein Leatt drüber mit den Riemen.
Passt wunderbar.

Über den Winter wollte ich mir Reißverschlüsse an den Armen einsetzten lassen damit ich im Hochsommer mit Tshirt fahren kann. Die meisten Westen haben einfach keinen brauchbaren Schulterschutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (9. November 2013)

Mein Problem ist bei meiner Leatt Jacke verrutschen die Ellbogen Protektoren andauernd und es sitzt nicht richtig an den Armen. Hinzu kommt eben das der Rückenprotektor kurz ist was mich stört da ich im Sturzfall mein Rücken gern abgedeckt hätte.


----------



## supermanlovers (9. November 2013)

Ja die Leatt Jacke hat mir auch überhaupt nicht gefallen.
Bestellt dir die Poc halt einfach mal. Ich habe noch keine bessere gesehen
Zurückschicken kannst du sie immer noch.


----------



## Carcass (9. November 2013)

Ja ich denke das werde ich auch demnächst tun. Einzige überlegung sit noch ob es die "Normale VPD 2.0 wird oder die DH (die DH hat Hartschalen Ellbogenschoner).

Eine Frage wäre da noch: Wie ist es den im Sommer? Angenehm ist keine Jacke 100%ig im Sommer aber auch da gibt es ja dennoch unterschiede.


----------



## Freak35 (19. April 2015)

Eine Frage an alle Poc Spine VPD 2.0 DH Jacket Fahrer!  
Sind die Rückenprotektoren je nach Größe unterschiedlich lang? Also umso größere Größe umso länger der Rückenprotektor?
Bin 1,80cm groß, 65kg schwer und die XS/S passt perfekt, nur der Rückenprotektor ist mir zu kurz…Deswegen überlege ich, ob ich mir die XS/S oder M kaufen soll  Fällt die M arg viel größer aus?

Danke Euch schonmal im Voraus


----------



## supermanlovers (19. April 2015)

Messe halt mal deinen S. Dann messe ich später meinen M.


----------



## Freak35 (19. April 2015)

Gute Idee!

Also Größe S hat einen Rückeprotektor der 46,5 cm lang ist! (Gemessen siehe Bild!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sick.boy (19. April 2015)

Ich hätte evtl meine Spine VPD 2.0 DH in Größe S abzugeben (ohne Stürze) & in top Zustand, bei Interesse einfach kurz mal melden..


----------



## supermanlovers (19. April 2015)

Also M hat 51cm


----------



## Freak35 (19. April 2015)

Danke Dir! Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist und wie viel du wiegst?


----------



## supermanlovers (19. April 2015)

Bin 1,81 und inzwischen 73kg schwer. So passt die Jacke perfekt. Als ich die Jacke vor ein paar Jahren gekauft habe wog ich nur 65kg. Auch da saß sie gut.


----------



## hülemüll (8. Juni 2015)

Hat mal jemand die Kombi "Ortema Neckbrace/POC Spine VPD 2.0" probiert oder kann was dazu sagen?


----------



## Carcass (19. Juni 2015)

Also ich hab nen Leatt und die Jacke Funzt soweit gut.


----------



## sick.boy (19. Juni 2015)

Same here mit nem GPX pro

Habe aus meinem Jacket jetzt von einer Schneiderin eine Weste machen lassen um variabler zu sein. Elbows hab ich nach Bedarf dran


----------



## supermanlovers (19. Juni 2015)

Nur das hier nach Ortema gefragt wurde. 

Meine Jacke wollte ich auch schon ewig zu einer Weste machen lassen. Werde ich nächste Woche mal in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Carcass (20. Juni 2015)

Das Ortema ist ja etwas Flacher sollte also kein Problem sein. Außerdem wird das Ortema ja vor Ort angepasst auf deine Jacke.


----------



## sick.boy (2. September 2015)

mehr oder weniger offtopic: 

da ich komplett auf's Motorrad umsattle verkaufe ich mein "POC SPINE VPD 2.0 DH JACKET" Größe S, welches ich dieses Jahr (aufgrund der Hitze) als Weste umschneidern lassen habe. Das bedeutet konkret, dass die Ärmel jetzt knapp nach den Schulterprotektoren abgetrennt wurden (fachmännisch). Die Ellbogenschützer der Jacke werden mitgeschickt! Preis 180€ inkl. Versand (sehr guter Zustand / keine Stürze)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wstoiber (8. November 2015)

Hallo!

Ich überlege auch eine POC spine Weste zu kaufen.
Ich bin 182cm groß / 75 kg, "normale" sportliche Statur und bin wegen der Größe unschlüssig.
Wenn in M der Protektor lang genug ist, denke ich dass ich kein L/XL bräuchte?

Unterscheidet sich das "normale" spine Jacket von der DH Version - außer durch die Plastikplatten am Ellenbogen?


----------



## supermanlovers (13. November 2015)

Weste oder Jacke? Gibt's die alte Jacke überhaupt noch? Dachte es wird nur noch die Dh Jacke verkauft.

Bei deinen Maßen trage ich M und es passt fast perfekt.


----------



## wstoiber (17. November 2015)

Es scheint 2 Varianten zu geben ein Spine VPD 2.0 und ein Spine VPD 2.0 DH jacket. Soweit ich das verstehe unterscheiden sie sich nur durch die Plastikplatten am Ellenbogen (und um 20€). Haben die Plastikplatten einen Sinn/Vorteil - wenn man ein shirt darüber trägt? Optisch gefällt mir die Variante ohne die Platten besser - was aber auch egal ist, weil man die Jacke ja eh nicht sieht . Welche würdet ihr empfehlen?

Danke für den Hinweis zur Größe!


----------



## supermanlovers (17. November 2015)

Bin mir nicht mehr sicher. Kann aber sein das der Ruckenprotektor der Dh länger ist. Lese mal den ganzen thread.


----------



## FastFabi93 (30. Juli 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Also M hat 51cm



Hab gestern die DH-Version der Jacke bekommen und mal die Länge gemessen: 52,5 cm in Größe M. 

Fällt also tatsächlich etwas länger aus als bei der nicht DH-Version.


----------



## supermanlovers (31. Juli 2016)

Habe auch die DH


----------



## FastFabi93 (31. Juli 2016)

Okay, dann ist der Rückenprotektor wohl beim Modellwechsel länger geworden. Dachte du hast die normale version, sorry


----------



## Black-Falcon (31. Juli 2016)

Zwischen der DH- und der Standard-Version gibt es offenbar keinen Unterschied in der Länge des Rückenprotektors. Laut POC-Support sind die Jacken, bis auf die Ellbogen-Kappen, identisch.
Hier ein Auszug aus einer E-Mail:


> _…_
> _Thanks for your e-mail and for getting in touch with us regarding the Spine VPD 2.0 jackets._
> 
> _The only difference between the “normal” and the DH jacket are the ballistic nylon caps over the elbows on the DH variant. Otherwise the jackets are completely identical, including the sizing between the two. The back-plate does change length depending on the size of the jacket…_


Es ist natürlich nie auszuschließen, dass die falsche Infos von der eigenen Produktion haben.
Bisher waren die Infos von POC allerdings zuverlässig und zutreffend.



FastFabi93 schrieb:


> Okay, dann ist der Rückenprotektor wohl beim Modellwechsel länger geworden.


Das kann gut sein! Auch der Längenunterschied von 1,5cm kommt hin.
Laut Support ist die Backplate bei Größe S nämlich 48cm lang.
Nach @Freak35 war sie früher nur 46,5cm lang:


Freak35 schrieb:


> Also Größe S hat einen Rückeprotektor der 46,5 cm lang ist! (Gemessen siehe Bild!)


----------



## Thebike69 (2. August 2016)

Ist die Jacket Unisex?
Gibt es etwas zu beachten bei 158 cm kleine Frauen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (3. August 2016)

Die Oberweite?


----------



## Thebike69 (3. August 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Die Oberweite?



Ja, Alles wollte ich jetzt nicht preis geben 
Ich bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## supermanlovers (3. August 2016)

Naja je nach Oberweite könnte es halt eng werden. Der Brustpanzer ist aber recht  flexibel. Bei 158 könnte aber selbst S zu groß sein. Mir passt halt bei 181 und 74kg M perfekt. Da hilft wohl nur probieren. Und Fotos nicht vergessen!


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (10. September 2016)

Kann man auch ohne den Brustpanzer fahrn? Bleibt die Jacke dann noch in Form usw?


----------



## supermanlovers (10. September 2016)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> Kann man auch ohne den Brustpanzer fahrn? Bleibt die Jacke dann noch in Form usw?


Ich sehe da dank des breiten Hüftgurts kein Problem. Wenn dir zu instabil wird kannst du auch nur 1 der 3 Platten einsetzten. Ich fahre auch nur mit 2 weil mein Leatt so besser sitzt.


----------



## FastFabi93 (10. September 2016)

supermanlovers schrieb:


> Ich sehe da dank des breiten Hüftgurts kein Problem. Wenn dir zu instabil wird kannst du auch *nur 1 der 3 Platten einsetzten*. Ich fahre auch nur mit 2 weil mein Leatt so besser sitzt.



Meinst du die an der Brust ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (10. September 2016)

ja


----------



## FastFabi93 (10. September 2016)

Sind das drei einzelne Platten ? Bei mir sind die miteinander verbunden (verklebt würde ich sagen).


----------



## supermanlovers (10. September 2016)

Ja sind sie, aber nur punktuell. Mit einem cuttermesser schnell getrennt.


----------



## FastFabi93 (10. September 2016)

Okay, gut zu wissen. Finde die Brustplatte aber nicht störend, vor allem weil sie nicht an Hals und/ oder Kinn anstößt.


----------



## Ev1denz (19. August 2017)

Die POC Spine VPD 2.0 - Protektor Weste gibt es jetzt  für 159€.

P/L jetzt ok ?

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=54171;menu=1000,18,216;backlink=108|3|240,245|85938||||||||

Mir geht es hauptsächlich um den Schutz der Wirbelsäule+ Schulter, Knie, Ellenbogen habe ich separate Protektoren von ION


----------



## badbandit (19. August 2017)

Ev1denz schrieb:


> Die POC Spine VPD 2.0 - Protektor Weste gibt es jetzt  für 159€.
> 
> P/L jetzt ok ?
> 
> ...


wenn du nur einen schutz für die wirbelsäule suchst, dann bist du mit der poc vest sicherlich gut beraten. ich habe sie jetzt seit einem jahr und bin sehr zufrieden. ich trage sie zwar nicht sehr oft, aber sie ist sehr bequem und nach wenigen minuten vergisst man völlig, dass man sie trägt. der vpd-protektor macht einen vertrauenswürdigen und sicheren eindruck auf mich. vor dem kauf hatte ich diverse rückenprotektoren ausprobiert und am ende den von poc behalten.

der preis ist o.k., kann aber, zumindest wenn du die "richtige" größe benötigst, bei amazon günstiger zu bekommen sein.


----------



## Ev1denz (20. August 2017)

Danke für die Info.


----------

